# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات بلاك بيري  BlackBerry Curve 9380

## mohamed73

**  * BlackBerry Curve 9380*    * مواصفات بلاك بيري كيرف 9380 , BlackBerry Curve 9380 specifications* * الالوان المتوفرة* * أسود*     * الذاكرة* * ذاكرة داخلية 512 MB* * ذاكرة خارجية microSD يدعم حتي 32GB* * الرام 512 MB RAM*    * الكاميرا* * كاميرا خلفية 5 MP* * تركيز تلقائي* * فلاش LED* * لا يوجد كامير أمامية*    * البطارية* * وقت الاستعداد في وضع 2G تصمد حتي 360 ساعة - وفي وضع 3G تصمد حتي 360 ساعة* * وقت التحدث في وضع 2G تصمد حتي 5 ساعات و 30 دقائق - وفي وضع 3G تصمد حتي 5 ساعات و 40 دقائق*    * مميزات أخرى* * معالج بسرعة 806 MHz* * نظام التشغيل البلاك بيري السابع BlackBerry OS 7.0* * A-GPS* * microUSB v2.0* * Bluetooth 2.1* * واي فاي Wi-Fi* * تقنية NFC* * منفذ صوت 3.5mm* * وزن الجهاز 98 جرام* * سمك الجهاز 11.2 mm* * شاشة TFT باللمس بحجم 3.2 انش* * حساس للتدوير*     * الشبكات* * GPRS / EDGE* * 2G / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900* * 3G / HSDPA 850 / 1900 / 2100 or HSDPA 800 / 1900 / 2100* * 3G /     HSDPA 900 / 1700 / 2100*     * صور بلاك بيري كيرف 9380 BlackBerry Curve 9380 images*  **   **   **   **   **   **   **   **   **   **   **   **    *فيديو حول
 BlackBerry Curve 9380  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## محمد السيد

*خالص الشكر استاذ محمد*

----------


## yiaooo

جهاز متوسط بالنسبه لاجهزة htc المفضله لدى لان موجود الان معالج بسرعة  1جيجا وايضا1.5 جيجا وثنائى النواه عموما مجهود رائع من استاذ رائع

----------

